

CausalImpact: Open-source package for estimating causal effects in time series - msantos
http://google-opensource.blogspot.com/2014/09/causalimpact-new-open-source-package.html

======
nrox
something like this is done comparing monthly sums from a previous year with
the current, to qualify the impact a campaign had in numbers. doing the
difference you get the tendency for this year, and check if the actual result
diverges from the tendency after the event.

~~~
nrox
this tool makes it easier to do this analysis, because we dont have to choose
the interval to compare and it is more obvious.

------
kolev
Links to GitHub page
([http://google.github.io/CausalImpact/](http://google.github.io/CausalImpact/))
and the code itself
([https://github.com/google/CausalImpact](https://github.com/google/CausalImpact)).

------
chrisweekly
R is underrated.

